# Hilti te-1500 avr



## hevnbnd (Jun 22, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> I was at Hilti and a guy returned one because it broke 3 days after he bought it.
> 
> The salesman practically hit his knees begging him to take a replacement instead of returning it.


Not sure what to make of the above statement.

I talked to a hilti rep today. They wanted 1700, then 1600, then $1290 for a demo unit... I have found a new one for $1250 to my door. However I can get the Makita HM1214C for $675 I have a hard time beliving the Hilti is worth $575 more.... It is however brushless and a little more powerfull. Also it looks a heck of a lot better  Anyone have any input on how this will perform up against the heavier bosch brute? That is what we are using now.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Anyone have any input on how this will perform up against the heavier bosch brute? That is what we are using now.


I never compared them but my hilti rep refereed to it as a "step down" from a bosch brute. And that Hilti was going to release a breaker in the same class as the brute later this year.


----------



## hevnbnd (Jun 22, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> I never compared them but my hilti rep refereed to it as a "step down" from a bosch brute. And that Hilti was going to release a breaker in the same class as the brute later this year.


 
Are you using the 1500 now? How do you like it?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Are you using the 1500 now? How do you like it?


I toyed around with it, as much as I'd like a breaker I can't justify the cost (i'd probably used it a handful of times). It is definitely lighter than the Brute and my rep said that they separated by a weight class.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Inner10 said:


> I toyed around with it, as much as I'd like a breaker I can't justify the cost (i'd probably used it a handful of times). It is definitely lighter than the Brute and my rep said that they separated by a weight class.


does it hit as hard as the brute? i have the brute and have no complains other than its a heavy sob


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> does it hit as hard as the brute? i have the brute and have no complains other than its a heavy sob


No, the Brute is still a better breaker for anything less than ankle height.


----------



## hevnbnd (Jun 22, 2008)

The Hilti rep came by today and I ended up buying the 1500 from him. I love it. It is so light and the vibration is almost zero. It seems to break up concrete very close to the Brute. They said they had a larger one in the same weight class coming out 4th quarter, but I really like the size and weight of the 1500. We will see how well it lasts. As of now I really think I am going to love this tool! :thumbup:


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

Did you get a deal on it? Do you mind sharing that info with us?:thumbsup:


----------



## hevnbnd (Jun 22, 2008)

Don't mind. It was a demo that he had said he had used maybe twice. It looked brand new. Cost me $1010 and it came with a brand new chisel. That made it so I could justify it.


----------

